
A 400 Year-Old Shark May Hold the Cure to Aging - triplesec
http://gizmodo.com/a-400-year-old-shark-may-hold-the-cure-to-aging-1785144189
======
triplesec
Pullout of most salient point: '“This article highlights just how little
science still knows about the life histories of these and other magnificent
creatures,” said Kevin Perrott, a scientist at the Buck Institute for Research
on Aging and co-founder of SENS Research Foundation. “It also underlines how
easy it would be to remain forever ignorant and lose this resource because of
climate change and environmental damage.”

By carelessly wiping out biodiversity, Perrott added, “we run the risk of
forever losing the opportunity to study organisms with insight into humanity’s
most pressing medical challenge, the aging process.”

Olshansky agrees. “Having another vertebrate living so long tells us that
natural selection has successfully produced a species capable of avoiding or
delaying diseases such as cancer or neurological disorders, for far longer
time periods than humans are now capable of living.”'

